# Guillaume Dufay isorhytmic motets is pure magic i swear



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This work is strange perfume, medieval era defenitive ufo like i said, a rare gem i might add.
The rich chromatism , the palet of color is hudge all kind of vocal harmonies blend in and it
like intellectual convulsion in your head, the music paint a panorama of the era, i think this harmonia
mundi gold serie of Dufay - o gemma lux is not to be miss by fan of this era in fact this music
is crucial, the odd factor about it all iis the fact i would ain't like it at first and though it were
random.But it's not this is mathematic, this is ain't just music it's science.

Buy this cd lisen to it, play it many time eventually you will open the doors of perceptions, were not talking about doeing drugs.Guillaume Dufay has the key to this insanely good enigma, if you ''krack''
it, you will find a lots to enjoy here, the essence of the era...the color of ending medieval era and thee birth of early renaissance and important time.

I hope i spark an interrest in this ''œuvre majeure'' you can miss this and you are imperatively and morally obligated to have a lisen to this mandatory work of art.

:angel:


----------

